# Welcome to the Latin America Forums



## cereal_killer

We welcome our friends from Latin America to their newly created forum section. Enjoy!


----------



## freedombecki

Yea! That will be fun!


----------



## sealadaigh

it may take awhile, but i think it will catch on.


----------



## High_Gravity

Where the Latinas at?


----------



## Oddball

iMe gusto muy mucho!


----------



## NLT

hola!


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Bc0WjTT0Ps]Most Interesting Man In The World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grandma

It's a lovely place you got here.

I brought some paella and anticuchos if anyone's hungry.


----------



## April

Oddball said:


> iMe gusto muy mucho!


----------



## April

High_Gravity said:


> Where the Latinas at?



Here..


----------



## High_Gravity

AngelsNDemons said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where the Latinas at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here..
Click to expand...


Nice, whats good ma?


----------



## kwc57

I like salsa!


----------



## April

High_Gravity said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where the Latinas at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice, whats good ma?
Click to expand...


 Just trying to get the feel of the place...so far I like it here.


----------



## April

kwc57 said:


> I like salsa!



 Do you like mild, medium or hot?


----------



## High_Gravity

AngelsNDemons said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, whats good ma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just trying to get the feel of the place...so far I like it here.
Click to expand...


Cool, nice to meet you. Where are you from?


----------



## April

High_Gravity said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, whats good ma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to get the feel of the place...so far I like it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, nice to meet you. Where are you from?
Click to expand...


Likewise..I'm from the Midwest.


----------



## High_Gravity

AngelsNDemons said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to get the feel of the place...so far I like it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, nice to meet you. Where are you from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Likewise..I'm from the Midwest.
Click to expand...


Oh, I thought you were from Latin America. Thats cool though, I am from Kansas City originally.


----------



## April

High_Gravity said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, nice to meet you. Where are you from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise..I'm from the Midwest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought you were from Latin America. Thats cool though, I am from Kansas City originally.
Click to expand...


Well, you DID ask where all the Latinas were at...I just assumed you meant us in general...sorry.


----------



## High_Gravity

AngelsNDemons said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise..I'm from the Midwest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought you were from Latin America. Thats cool though, I am from Kansas City originally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you DID ask where all the Latinas were at...I just assumed you meant us in general...sorry.
Click to expand...


Yeah I did. Your fine.


----------



## kwc57

AngelsNDemons said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like salsa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like mild, medium or hot?
Click to expand...


Yes


----------



## April

kwc57 said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like salsa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like mild, medium or hot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...


LOL..good answer.


----------



## April

High_Gravity said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought you were from Latin America. Thats cool though, I am from Kansas City originally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you DID ask where all the Latinas were at...I just assumed you meant us in general...sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I did. Your fine.
Click to expand...


OK...we're good then.


----------



## High_Gravity

AngelsNDemons said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you DID ask where all the Latinas were at...I just assumed you meant us in general...sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I did. Your fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK...we're good then.
Click to expand...


So what is your heritage if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## April

High_Gravity said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I did. Your fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...we're good then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is your heritage if you don't mind me asking?
Click to expand...


Not at all...it's Mexican.


----------



## High_Gravity

AngelsNDemons said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...we're good then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is your heritage if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all...it's Mexican.
Click to expand...


Oh cool. My ex was Mexican and Bolivian.


----------



## marcell

Well, where the brazilians, mexicans and all the latins?


----------

